# Just a little boy



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Sammy was a little neglected boy ..... we didnt get chance to know him , but we loved him in the short time he was with with us.

RIP little one


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This has been such a tragedy, Carol. But I'm sure you made his short life a happy one. I hope the bad memories are soon a thing of the past. I'm praying for you.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

RIP little one


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet baby......


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sammy experienced good food, love and safety. So sorry for this situation. But it would of been such a bad ending if you hadnt of rescued him. You have a big heart Carol. RIP dear boy.


----------

